

Loopstack - 4-track Android Looper - bane
http://www.singlecellsoftware.com/loopstack

======
bane
The author also makes Caustic, probably one of the best music apps on any
mobile platform.

[http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=317623&pos...](http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=317623&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0&sid=dacec0311270d7b8d5a7887d7ea56832)

